# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  porodjaj carskim rezom?

## glups

Molim pomoc!Prvi put se javljam.U 32 nedelji sam trudnoce.Zbog diskus hernije(dijagnostikovana je pre 3 godine NMR-om) moram otici kod moga doktora za kicmu(ovde u Madjarskoj je to ortoped) da me pregleda i da misljenje zbog mogucih komplikacija tokom porodjaja.Da budem precizna ,receno mi je da cu verovatno morati na carski rez.To je bilo pre dva dana.Od tada ne mogu doci sebi od soka.Ne bojim se carskog reza,zelim samo roditi prirodnim putem!Jos nisam bila na pregledu  kicme(zakazano mi je za petak),tako da ne znam da li cu morati na carski rez.No,ja nemam strpljenja,zato vas molim ,ako je neko bio ,ili jeste,u slicnoj situaciji(ima diskus herniju 4-5 prsljena lumbalnog dela kicme) da mi napise nesto o svojim iskustvima!Unapred zahvalna!
ps.Nadam se da je razumljivo napisano s obzirom da na moju ekavicu.

----------


## Poslid

O tvom stanju ne znam ništa, ali znam o carkom rezu (imala sam ih tri), pa ako ti budu trebali savjeti, javi se. 
P.S. Nadam se da neće  :Smile:

----------


## miha

sonnya ti ima istu dijagnozu (ak se ne varam) i ona je u 36. ili 37. tjednu trudnoće (dakle rodit će prije tebe). i obišla je sve doktore za mišljenje - pa se javi njoj da ju pitaš što su joj rekli...

a ostalo - kao poslid, rodila sam carskim pa ti mogu reći ako te nešto zanima, s te strane...

----------


## glups

Hvala vam puno.Inace me sve interesuje u vezi carskog reza.Do sada nisam uopste razmatrala tu mogucnost,tako da nisam bas informisana.

----------


## ivano

Ja sam hernija L5-S1 operirana sa 18 godina, sada sam 31 i neurokirurg koji me operirao kaže da mogu na prirodni porod iako sam očekivala da će me slati na carski.

----------


## Sonnya

Evo i mene, kako ti je Miha rekla. Mislim da je prvenstveno stvar u tvom doktoru (neurokirurgu). Ja imam prolaps diska 8 mm u lumbalnom dijelu kralježnice i moj ginekolog je tražio mišljenje neurokirurga koji je odmah preporučio carski rez. Ginekolog pak kaže da se može probati s prirodnim porodom, ali samo u idealnim uvjetima, dakle ako je bebica skroz spuštena, ja otvorena koliko trebam biti, ne smije mi se davati drip, i ako se ocijeni da bi porod mogao duže potrajati, ide se na carski. 
Ono što je bitno je i kako se ti osjećaš, imaš li sada kakvih većih tegoba zbog hernije? Ja sam se pomirila s carskim jer me nekako strah, što ako mi se disk pomakne od naprezanja za vrijeme poroda, što ću onda poslije? A kako ti je Miha napisala, ona je rodila na carski i već je 9. dan bila s malim vani, tako da ... Valjda nije toliko strašno...

----------


## glups

Hvala vam svima puno.Ja sutra idem kod mog ortopeda(ovde u Madjarskoj to leci ortoped) pa cu da vam napisem sta mi je rekao!
Inace, ja za sada nemam nekih vecih problema zbog hernije(izuzev kada oribam sve podove po stanu zbog napada ne znam ti ja cega na moj nervni sistem).
Polako se i ja mirim s cinjenicom da cu najverovatnije na carski rez.Ali ovo sto pisu o carskom rezu na Rodi nije ni malo ohrabrujuce.No,videcu sutra.
Pozdrav svima!

----------


## frogy

Ne znam zašto je toliko fame oko carskog reza. Moje prijateljice koje su rodile carskim su se prije oporavile od onih koje su rodile vaginalno. A čuj, kako god okreneš, rana boli. Bila ona od epi ili po trbuhu. Sve ti je to individualno. Ja sam prije 10 godina operirala 2x tumor na mozgu, prerezali mi cijelu glavu, isplili kost i začepili nekakvom plastikom. Da je boljelo - je. Da je prošlo prije nego sam si mogla misliti - je. Prema tome, kako god bilo, nemoj se uzrujavati. Bitno da ti i dijete budete ok. Tako i ja razmišljam jer mi isto vjerojatno prijeti carski, obzirom da me rana na glavi boli i od jačeg kašlja, a kamoli neće od naprezanja.

----------


## Sanjica

Mislim da si nešta krivo pokopčala da se na Rodi nešta strašno piše o carskom. Stvar je u tome da se na Rodi zauzimaju za  prirodni porođaj i slušanje tijela žene, a ne forsanje i požurivanje raznim agresivnim metodama.  Šteta je ako si stekla dojam da nisi dovoljno dobra ako ne odradiš prirodni porod. 

Carski je operacija, opasna i rizična kao i većina operacija koje se rade svakodnevno. Da imaš ogroman tumor, otišla bi bez razmišljanja na operaciju, rezali bi te, izvadili tumor, sašili i oporavila bi se prije ili kasnije. Tako ti je i s carskim, osim što on ima jedan fenomenalni završetak u kojem ti na ruke dobijaš svoje dijete. Dobro se konzultiraj, vidi imaš li uopće mogućnost izbora i skoncentriraj se na konačan ishod u kojem je jedino važno da ti i beba budete živi i zdravi.

Ja se u tvoju dijagnozu ne razumijem puno, ali ne zvuči mi bezazleno. I nemoj zaboraviti da nije stvar samo u tome da rodiš dijete, ono te nakon poroda itekako treba, i to cijelu - i fizički i psihički. 

I da ne ispadnem da pametujem bez veze, rodila sam troje djece na tri različita načina. Posljednji je bio carski, i iako sam se pripremila na puno bolniji oporavak, psihički sam bila toliko dobro i toliko puna sreće da mi je oporavak protekao fenomenalno i iznenađujuće brzo. I dobila sam bebu čim sam se probudila, i počela sam dojiti  odmah i  vjerujem da je i to bio jedan od vrlo važnih faktora brzog oporavka. Iako sam bila s kanilom, infuzijom, kateterom, nisam bila iscrpljena ni umorna i cijeli taj prvi dan na intenzivnoj uživali smo ja i moj sin zajedno. 

Sve je dobro što se dobro završi! Tako se nadam da će i tebi biti!

----------


## Mirta30

cura koje je bila u sobi samnom je rodila dvoje djece carskim (dijagnoza joj je bila kao tvoja)

Što se samog carskog i oporavka tiče, meni nije bilo ništa gore nego kada mi je rastao umnjak. Bebu sam vidjela nakon 4.5 sata.  Malo jače boli prvi dan, a poslije je pjesma. Doma sam išla nakon 6 dana. Dojim cijelo vrijeme.

----------


## frogy

Malo ste me utješile. Bit će da sam stekla krivi dojam. Ma ja ne vjerujem da ću roditi vaginalno, ne znam ni da li da na tom inzistiram, jer je mom tumoru na mozgu prethodio moždani tumor, pa se bojim da se opet ne ponovi. Uostalom, u blizini moje bolnice ni traga neurokirurzima, pa ne vjerujem da će liječnici riskirati. 
Ono što je dobro da je bolnica prijatelj djece, pa ću bebu, bez obzira na carski, odmah dobiti u sobu i moći dojiti čim se probudim.

----------


## Sonnya

Frogy, sretno, ja nemam takvih problema kao ti, ali mislim da ću zbog tog prolapsa diska i ja na carski. Nećemo se živcirati, možda je tako bolje, da ne bi došlo do eventualnih komplikacija...

----------


## frogy

> Frogy, sretno, ja nemam takvih problema kao ti, ali mislim da ću zbog tog prolapsa diska i ja na carski. Nećemo se živcirati, možda je tako bolje, da ne bi došlo do eventualnih komplikacija...


Hvala Sonnya. Sretno i tebi!

----------


## donna

ja sam krenila na vaginalni porod no završila ipak na carskom ali hoću reći meni recimo nije bio loš oporavak,nisam povraćala kao neke žene u sobi ,nije me  jako boljelo,više me smetao kateter i to što nisam smjela jesti  nego rana na stomaku..za 7 dana smo išle kući a onda više ništa..dok kuma koja je rodila vaginalno je dugo dugo imala problema s epi i nije mogla sjediti..bit će sve ok!

----------


## glups

Evo konacno i mene.Naime,od prosel subote je kod mene u stanu haos!KRECIMO!I ne samo to ,premestamo radnu sobu u dnevnu....tacnije preorganizujemo ceo stan.Nisam imala vremena ni zasta.
No,bila sam kod moga ortopeda i on je rekao da porodjaj nije nista(njegova zena je rodila troje dece-mm je prokomentarisao da ih nije on radjao) i da mi "disk moze iskociti i pri bilo kakvom pokretu,okretu....." i da sto se njega tice ja mogu roditi prirodnim pute,ali ako se ja bojim da ce mi on napisati da mi je neophodan carski rez(ovde u Madjarskoj samo uz lekarski nalaz i preporuku  se moze obaviti carski rez ili u slucaju da krene nesto naopako tokom porodjaja).Ja sada ne znam sta da radim .Suprug mi kaze da on ne bi rizikovao,jer ako opet godinu dana budem polupokretna zbog kicme dete nece bas imati koristi od mene.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Ja bih na tvom mjestu tražila drugo mišljenje, dobro prosurfala po netu u potrazi za informacijama i stavila na vagu s jedne strane rizike samog carskog, a na drugu rizike koje bi za tebe nosio vaginalni porod.

----------


## luce2006

definitivno trazi drugo misljenje

----------


## glups

Sledece nedelje idem na redovan pregled na trudnicku kliniku,pa cu jos da razgovaram sa mojim ginekologom akuserom.

----------


## mamazika

Odvagni i ovo: carski je operacija, koja zahtijeva ležanje. A nakon par tjedana ležanja ćeš se dići, podići dijete, a mišići će ti biti slabiji.
 Ne znam kako je u Mađarskoj, kod nas se sad to promijenilo, ali do nedavno su na carskom poprečno rezali trbušne mišiće. Oni su jedna od glavnih potpora kralježnici, pa možeš misliti što to znači. Nikad više nisu kao prije.
Znam što pričam, imala sam 2 carska i godinu dana su me bolila križa nakon drugog (imam i prolaps, ali na vratnoj kralježnici, pa to nema veze s carskim, ovu dolje nisam ni slikala).
I mislim da s prolapsom ne možeš na spinalnu, nego moraš opću.

----------


## mamazika

Raspitaj se o pomagalima na porodu tipa lopta, stolac, kada... Vjerojatno je za tebe posebno važno da sama možeš odabrati položaj.

----------


## glups

U toj klinici su prilicno dobro opremljeni ikazu da su sobe za porodjaj odlicne(nisam ih jos videla ,ali cu ici u narednih nekoliko nedelja).

----------


## sorciere

> Odvagni i ovo: carski je operacija, koja zahtijeva ležanje. A nakon par tjedana ležanja ćeš se dići, podići dijete, a mišići će ti biti slabiji.


ja sam deseti dan od carskog reza vozila auto. od prvog dolaska kući - prematala sam bebu. pazila sam na rez, i je sve išlo bez problema.

moja sestra je rodila vaginalno, i ležala više od mjesec dana (rezana). 

sve je relativno.   :Grin:

----------


## zrinka

a moja prijateljica iz svedske, koja je rodila doma, je dan nakon poroda vozila auto i  radila sve normalno
pa sad ti vidi....
 :Wink:

----------


## VedranaV

Ako se odlučiš na vaginalni, čiji rizik po tvoju kralježnicu je prema tvom ortopedu jednak riziku svakodnevnog života, možeš se javiti primalji Andrei Noll na _nandu@nandu.hu_, koja sigurno neće forsirati intervencije od kojih svaka nosi neki svoj rizik. Ona radi u Budimpešti i radi fantastične stvari, stvarno je posebna žena. Njen web site je http://www.nandu.hu/ .

----------


## Sonnya

U međuvremenu sam i ja bila na nekim pretragama zbog mog prolapsa diska u donjem dijelu kralježnice. Iako je neurokirurg napisao da preporuča carski, ginekolog, dr. Matijević je rekao da i on ima prolaps diska 11 mm i da mogu normalno roditi. No, kad je vidio nalaze, koji pokazuju i protruzije još dva diska i degenerativne promjene, rekao je da je to već indikacija za carski i poslao me anesteziologu da se dogovorimo za anesteziju. On pak kaže da misli da mogu roditi vaginalno, jer se isključivi carski rez radi ženama koje imaju neurološke probleme (pada im stopalo, ne kontroliraju stolicu i mokraću...). I da, rekao je da mogu roditi i pod općom anestezijom, ali i pod spinalnom, ali da mogu dobiti i epiduralnu ako se odlučim na vaginalni porod. Ali, da o načinu poroda ponajprije odlučuje moj ginekolog. 
To su moja iskustva, ali svatko je slučaj za sebe, pa će i o tvom vjerojatno odlučiti nekoliko stručnjaka. 
Ja ću vidjeti još u utorak, ako i dalje budem zatvorena, a glavica neangažirana, vjerojatno će se dr. Matijević (tako je rekao prošli put) odlučiti za carski rez u 39. tjednu.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Ja ću vidjeti još u utorak, ako i dalje budem zatvorena, a glavica neangažirana, vjerojatno će se dr. Matijević (tako je rekao prošli put) odlučiti za carski rez u 39. tjednu.


Sonnya, zašto se barem ne pričekaju tvoji prirodni trudovi, kao siguran znak da je dijete spremno za porod?
Po mišljenju mnogih babica i liječnika koji preferiraju prirodni porod, ako se već ide na carski rez, za bebu je puno bolje da se pričeka da porod spontano krene, iz više razloga. 
DIjete se na taj način puno bolje priprema za porod, kroz različite hormone koji se mijenjaju kad ženi krene porod, a nije uopće zanemarivo ni to da se elektivnim carskim vrlo često oduzme djetetu nekoliko dana, čak tjedana, od onoga što je bebi potrebno da provede u maternici.
Veća, zrelija beba će se puno lakše nositi i sa stresom od carskog reza i sa dojenjem i sa novorođ. žuticom i sa nezrelim imunitetom...

----------


## Sonnya

Nemam ti pojma, možda zato da baš taj doktor obavi carski, možda je procijenio da ni te kontrakcije nisu poželjne (jer, rekao je da ne bi smjela primiti drip, ali ja ne znam koje su jačine prirodni trudovi u odnosu na drip). Stvarno ne znam njegove razloge, pitat ću ga u utorak na pregledu.

----------


## Felix

mislim da je njegov razlog vrlo jednostavan: tako mu je zgodnije. vise mu pase da ujutro radnim danom dodje na posao, odradi zakazan carski i idemo dalje, nego da u neko doba noci ili za vikend dolazis s trudovima pa te vode na carski.... samo to.
ali ti imas pravo odabrati ono sto je bolje za tebe i bebu, a ne za doktora   :Wink:

----------


## curly

Moj prvi porod bio je carski,a drugi vaginalni.Carski je dobar jer ne osjećaš bol koja bi usljedila vaginalnim porodom,ali mene je kasnije grozno bolilo.To je operacija koja nije nimalo bezazlena.
Boli poslje operacije,nemožeš se pomokriti,ustati, par dana infuzije znači bez žvakanja hrane....7 dana bolnice....
Vaginalni oće reć normalni porod boli..boli..boli puuunnnooooo,ali beba mora vani i to je to.Kasnije boli, malo punti malo maternica ali vjeruj mi ono mi je ostalo u gorem sjećanju mislim na carski.
Bože al sam se raspisala!

Uglavnom sve ovisi o tvome tjelu i bebaču,ali moja preporuka je vaginalni.

----------


## Sanjica

Mislim da je u svemu tome bol sasvim nevažna, biti će je prije ili kasnije, duže ili kraće. Najvažnije je da se pronađe rješenje koje će najmanje naškoditi djetetu, ali u ovom slučaju i majci.

Ja ne znam šta su bolovi u kičmi, ni šta je prolaps diska ni kako se to već zove i šta znači. Ali znam da su trudovi meni itekako bili povezani s kičmom i  da mi se raspadalo sve što se raspadati dalo i da mi je osjećaj zaista bio kao da će eksplodirati cijela kičma  završavajući eksploziju na turu.... Ne mogu si zamisliti  kako rađa žena i kako sve to podnosi bolesna kičma?!

----------


## VedranaV

Ako je ne prikvače na drip i ne drže na krevetu, kako je ginekolog rekao, još ako je bebica u dobrom položaju i ako mamu nije strah, trudovi ne bi smjeli tako grozno boljeti.

----------


## sorciere

> Carski je dobar jer ne osjećaš bol koja bi usljedila vaginalnim porodom,ali mene je kasnije *grozno bolilo*.To je operacija koja *nije nimalo bezazlena*.
> *Boli* poslje operacije,*nemožeš se pomokriti,ustati*, *par dana infuzije* znači bez žvakanja hrane....*7 dana bolnice*....


velik dio toga je u glavi   :Wink:   . ako se psihički pripremiš - imat ćeš drukčiji doživljaj. 

carski nije pjesmica, ali ovakvim načinom prezentacije otežava se porod curama koje *NEMAJU* izbora, i koje zbog svog (ili bebinog) zdravlja trebaju roditi carskim rezom. 

*ja ne zagovaram carski, pogotovo ne izborni*, ali nastojim objasniti da uz dobru psihičku pripremu sve može proći bez dodatnih trauma. 

ja sam se s kikicom (dok je bila u trbuhu) dogovorila da će porod biti takav, i da ćemo nakon toga biti zajedno i sve će biti u redu. zato smatram da taj porod nije osjetila kao traumu.

koliko razgovarate s bebama u trbuhu????????????  

meni je dr. grljušić rekao: ako SAD rodite (cca 4 tjedna prije termina) možete roditi vaginalno. ako dijete dođe do termina - morate na carski. 
ja sam premještala namještaj po kući, fizički se opteretila - i ne-znam-što-sve-ne... nije se ništa dogodilo. došla sam do termina, do carskog - i to je to. dvije najgore stvari koje pamtim su: sestra nataša koja me natjerala vaditi krv kad nisam trebala (pa sam ostala bez doručka   :Grin:   ), i sestra olivera koja mi je u šok sobi prvo pružila ruku da ustanem - pa ju izmaknula   :Mad:   , i onda se svađala. iako sam bila još pospana od narkoze - i ja sam nju "oprala"!!   :Laughing:  

dobila sam dijete drugi dan, svađala se s doktorima kad sam smatrala da nešto nije u redu (hranili je prije dojenja   :Mad:   ) , itd... i nikad nisam osjetila da sam nešto propustila. zašto? zato što je *moj primarni cilj* bio: *živo i zdravo dijete, živa i zdrava majka*! 

ako u danoj situaciji postavite dostižne ciljeve - bit ćete zadovoljni time što su oni postignuti. one step at a time...

----------


## mamma Juanita

> carski nije pjesmica, ali ovakvim načinom prezentacije otežava se porod curama koje NEMAJU izbora


Ne razumijem, kakvim načinom prezentcije?
Bdw, ako si mislila na glups, ona još uvijek ima vremena da se raspita, razmisli i odluči za ono što joj bude prihvatljivije.

----------


## curly

:?  :?

----------


## Felix

ali sorciere, pa topic je otvoren jer cure _imaju_ izbora...

----------


## sorciere

glups je napisala: 

"*Ali ovo sto pisu o carskom rezu na Rodi nije ni malo ohrabrujuce*."

više puta sam pročitala slične komentare (nije ovo jedini) , i zato sam ostavila svoj komentar. 

pozitivni komentari potiču žene da rađaju prirodno ( i da istraže sve mogućnosti kako bi to ostvarile), ali negativni komentari o carskom - otežavaju situaciju drugima. dakle - nisam govorila o ženama koje IMAJU izbora, već o onima koje ga NEMAJU. 

jako dobro se sjećam žena koje su neutješno plakale u rodilištu (iako je prošlo puno godina od tada) - jer su dobile strašnu sliku o carskom rezu - a NISU imale izbora. za njih je takav porod bio traumatičan... kod nekih se odrazilo i na odnosu prema djeci...   :Sad:

----------


## frogy

> Ako je ne prikvače na drip i ne drže na krevetu, kako je ginekolog rekao, još ako je bebica u dobrom položaju i ako mamu nije strah, trudovi ne bi smjeli tako grozno boljeti.


Stvar je upravo u ovome "ako". Mi žene s nekakvim boleštinama ne znamo kakav će biti tijek poroda. Meni je isto jedna prijateljica rekla, a kaj ako se porodiš za 15 minuta?! Ako... Ja ni u kom slučaju ne bi riskirala. Imam prijateljice koje su rodile carskim, sve su se jako brzo oporavile. Stvar oporavka je totalno individualna. Meni su prepilili glavu uzduž i porprijeko u dva navrata, u razmaku od 3 dana, prije toga sam imala moždani udar, nakon toga meningitis, pa sam tri mjeseca nakon operacije išla raditi i završila fakultet. [/b]

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Meni su prepilili glavu uzduž i porprijeko u dva navrata, u razmaku od 3 dana, prije toga sam imala moždani udar, nakon toga meningitis, pa sam tri mjeseca nakon operacije išla raditi i završila fakultet.


Hm, zar ne misliš da su ovakvi slučajevi poput tvojeg ipak prije izuzetak nego pravilo?
Ne možemo za druge suditi po sebi, nego po nekim prosjecima.
Naravno da u prosjeke ulaze krajnosti i s jedne i s druge strane, ali je *u prosjeku* (dakle, za većinu) oporavak nakon vaginalnog poroda (osobito ako ga se ne ometa intervencijama tipa epiziotomije) znatno lakši od oporavka od carskog.
To je jednostavno činjenica, a ne nešto za plašit ljude okolo.

----------


## luce2006

> Iako je neurokirurg napisao da preporuča carski, ginekolog, dr. Matijević je rekao da i on ima prolaps diska 11 mm i da mogu normalno roditi.


meni je ovo preglupa izjava-da li je on ikad radao?

----------


## frogy

> Meni su prepilili glavu uzduž i porprijeko u dva navrata, u razmaku od 3 dana, prije toga sam imala moždani udar, nakon toga meningitis, pa sam tri mjeseca nakon operacije išla raditi i završila fakultet.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Hm, zar ne misliš da su ovakvi slučajevi poput tvojeg ipak prije izuzetak nego pravilo?
> Ne možemo za druge suditi po sebi, nego po nekim prosjecima.
> Naravno da u prosjeke ulaze krajnosti i s jedne i s druge strane, ali je *u prosjeku* (dakle, za većinu) oporavak nakon vaginalnog poroda (osobito ako ga se ne ometa intervencijama tipa epiziotomije) znatno lakši od oporavka od carskog.
> To je jednostavno činjenica, a ne nešto za plašit ljude okolo.


Ma naravno da je izuzetak. Ali žena koja je otvorila topic je isto izuzetak. Ja samo smatram da ne treba riskirati ako ima bilo kakvih zdravstvenih problema i da je carski rez u tim slučajevima ipak sigurnija opcija za dijete. Žena se oporavi na ovaj ili onaj način.

----------


## Sonnya

Ma cure, ne trebamo se svađati. Meni osobno je najupitniji baš taj "ako". Naravno, kad bih znala da će sve proći u najboljem redu, da bih rodila vaginalno. A ovako me strah, da se taj disk ne pomakne od napora ili nešto slično, i da onda nakon poroda ne budem polupokretna. Što ću onda?

----------


## mamma Juanita

Sonnya, a kako da ti na to pitanje mi odgovorimo  :Saint:  ?

----------


## zrinka

frogy, ali topic je otvoren zbog problema rodilje a ne djeteta

carski nije sigurnije za dijete, sam po sebi, ako nema drugih indikacija

----------


## Sonnya

Ma mamma Juanita, znam da mi nitko na to ne može odgovoriti, ne želim samo da ispadne da ja iz nekog mog hira hoću ići na carski...

----------


## frogy

> frogy, ali topic je otvoren zbog problema rodilje a ne djeteta
> 
> carski nije sigurnije za dijete, sam po sebi, ako nema drugih indikacija


Možda se nisam dobro izrazila, no ako su u pitanju problemi s kičmom, i pri naprezanju nešto pođe po zlu, pa žena ostane prikovana uz krevet...??? Točno, nitko ne može znati kako će biti, i zato smatram da ne bi trebalo riskirati s vagninalnim porodom. Kad je u pitanju tako osjetljvo područje, mislim da se ništa ne bi trebalo prepuštati slučaju.  Ja sam samo navela svoj primjer jer sam prošla kroz daleko teže operacije i brzo se oporavila. Pa mislim da se cure, koje imaju zdravstvenih komplikacija, ne bi trebale bojati reza. Možda forum nije pravo mjesto za ovakvu raspravu, te ovo treba ipak prepustiti struci da odluči.

----------


## zrinka

apsolutno se slazem da treba prepustiti struci da odluci
 :Smile:

----------


## ZJENA

> frogy, ali topic je otvoren zbog problema rodilje a ne djeteta
> 
> carski nije sigurnije za dijete, sam po sebi, ako nema drugih indikacija


Meni je moj gini. rekao da je carski najmanje stresan za bebu. (kod mene je druga opcija porod zatkom).

----------


## VedranaV

Možda bi tvom ginekologu onda koristile informacije sa sljedećih linkova:

http://www.udrugaprimalja.hr/content/view/65/46/
http://www.udrugaprimalja.hr/content/view/69/46/
http://www.udrugaprimalja.hr/content/view/72/46/

----------


## Luna Rocco

> jako dobro se sjećam žena koje su neutješno plakale u rodilištu (iako je prošlo puno godina od tada) - jer su dobile strašnu sliku o carskom rezu - a NISU imale izbora. za njih je takav porod bio traumatičan... kod nekih se odrazilo i na odnosu prema djeci...


Zanimljivo je kako ljudi imaju različita iskustva - ja uglavnom znam žene koje se masovno žele naručiti na carski ili ga barem tiho priželjukuju jer su od svih redom cijeli život slušale priče kako je vaginalni porod najgori užas koji ženu može snaći, kako je to nenormalna bol od koje umireš, jeza, horor... Osobno sam odavno prestala brojati horor priče s poroda kojih sam se u životu naslušala. I, moram priznati, da osim priča s ovog foruma, NIKAD ni od koga uživo nisam čula da mu je vaginalni porod bio ok, a kamoli divan. Toliko o izazivanju trauma i zatrašivanju.

----------


## VedranaV

Moje mišljenje je da o svakoj operaciji pacijent treba dobiti točne i potpune informacije. Ako ih ne želi, po Zakonu o pravima pacijenata ih ima pravo odbiti. Carski rez ima svoje rizike, kao što ih ima i svaka druga operacija i radi se samo o vaganju da li će ti rizici na kraju donijeti dobrobit, u usporedbi s vaginalnim porodom. Ako se predviđa da hoće, pretpostavljam da je odluka lakša. Normalno da nekom bude žao jer je drugačije sve to zamišljao i normalno je da je nekog strah, kao što je strah nekog drugog tko isto mora na operaciju koja nema veze s porodom.

----------


## miha

> Ma mamma Juanita, znam da mi nitko na to ne može odgovoriti, ne želim samo da ispadne da ja iz nekog mog hira hoću ići na carski...


pa što taman da i želiš carski iz hira :? ?! tvoje tijelo - tvoja odluka!!! 

ti ćeš rađat/biti operirana, a ne netko od cura koje te savjetuju i mislim da se nemaš kome pravdati!!!
uostalom, svi se ovdje glasno zalažu za pravo pacijenta, pravo žene da sama odlučuje o svome liječenju - nadam se da to zalaganje ne prestaje u trenutku kada netko razmišlja drugačije...

ono što je jedino bitno je da prije odluke dobro proučiš postupak, sve njegove dobre i loše strane, ali ne kod forumašica nego iz stručne literature. ovdje možeš naići samo na osobna, subjektivna mišljenja, a to te (u ovom slučaju) neće odvesti nikuda...

----------


## Sonnya

Ja naručena na carski 14.3. Kad već moram, mislim da je bolje da je dogovoren, pa da sve bude pod kontrolom. Tako da sada molim Boga da ne dobijem trudove prije...

----------


## enola

Meni je carski ostao u više nego lijepom sjećanju. Najvažnije mi je bilo da beba bude čim prije "van" jer me užasno bilo strah eventualnih komplikacija na samom porodu koje mogu oštetiti dijete za cijeli život.
Pušteni smo doma nakon 5 dana i nikakva pomoć mi nije trebala. Očekivala sam puno veće bolove i teži oporavak, al valjda je navala adrenalina sve to riješila na najbolji mogući način.

----------


## miha

> Meni je carski ostao u više nego lijepom sjećanju. Najvažnije mi je bilo da beba bude čim prije "van" jer me užasno bilo strah eventualnih komplikacija na samom porodu koje mogu oštetiti dijete za cijeli život.
> Pušteni smo doma nakon 5 dana i nikakva pomoć mi nije trebala. Očekivala sam puno veće bolove i teži oporavak, al valjda je navala adrenalina sve to riješila na najbolji mogući način.


potpisujem   :Smile:  !

----------


## VedranaV

> uostalom, svi se ovdje glasno zalažu za pravo pacijenta, pravo žene da sama odlučuje o svome liječenju - nadam se da to zalaganje ne prestaje u trenutku kada netko razmišlja drugačije...


Pa, zapravo, liječnik koji ide operirati ženu a da to nije indicirano, ne postupa etički. 

Pri tome se ne radi o pravu pacijenta. Pravo pacijenta ne uključuje pravo na operaciju koja nije potrebna/možda može ugroziti njegovo zdravlje ili život/možda može ugroziti zdravlje ili život njegovog djeteta. FIGO (međunarodna organizacija ginekologa) je jasna po tom pitanju: "Performing cesarean section for non-medical reasons is ethically not justified."

----------


## Felix

a osim toga, kod nas nema privatnih bolnica i ako ides na carski samo i iskljucivo zbog svog hira, oduzimas mjesto nekoj zeni kojoj ce mozda carski spasiti zivot (i/ili njenom djetetu).

ali ovdje nije rijec o elektivnom, jer postoje indikacije i stvar je samo u tome da treba donijeti odluku temeljenu na informiranom izboru.

kako god odlucila, zelim ti lijep i lagan porod   :Smile:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Najvažnije mi je bilo da beba bude čim prije "van" jer me užasno bilo strah eventualnih komplikacija na samom porodu koje mogu oštetiti dijete za cijeli život.


Ovakva izjava me naprosto mami da stavim link na pobrojane sve rizike komplikacija koje sa sobom nosi porođaj carskim rezom...ali neću, postoje već takvi topici i pretražnik da ih se nađe i mislim da ionako ne bi bilo baš dobro primljeno  :Wink:  .

----------


## sorciere

a što je medicinska indikacija? da li tu spada i psiha - ili samo fizički dio??

naime, mene su uvjeravali da je stvar u "mojoj glavi", i da bez veze idem na carski... stvar je doista bila u mojoj glavi, iako NE onako kako su oni tumačili. ja sam jednostavno "znala" od prvog trenutka da prirodan porod neće biti moguć... 

ponekad postoji još nešto osim čiste (vidljive) medicinske indikacije... pa i to treba poštivati. (ne govorim o sofiji loren i sličnim slučajevima). 

meni su  TEK KAD SU ME OTVORILI našli 5 indikacija (tako mi oni rekli  :?  ) za carski. nisu ih vidjeli ni na jednom pregledu, ni na uzv-u. 

luna - ja sam probala razgovarati s nekima od tih žena, objasniti im sve što se radi (jer sam ja tražila najdetaljnije moguće objašnjenje, i dobila ga   :Grin:  ), ali one su bile totalno "zatvorene" u priče koje su čule - a koje su graničile s opisom onog što je radio džek trbosjek  :/

----------


## Sanjica

Ne može se "uzeti" mjesto nekoj ženi koja je hitni slučaj. Svaka naručena operacija se automatski prolongira i stavljaš se na čekanje ako se pojave hitni slučajevi.

----------


## Felix

a sto ako se pojavi hitni slucaj, ili dva, dok su narucene operacije u tijeku?

----------


## sorciere

> a sto ako se pojavi hitni slucaj, ili dva, dok su narucene operacije u tijeku?


a kolika je vjerojatnost da se to dogodi? koliko takvih slučajeva poznaješ? btw - carski ne traju 3 sata.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Mislim da je poanta u tome da u ionako siromašnom zdravstvu ići  bez indikacija na bitno skuplji način porođaja, a dok se istovremeno govori da nema love za lijekove neke teško bolesne djece, je sebično, u najmanju ruku etički vrlo upitno.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Sorcie, nemoj samo krivo shvatit, ne mislim tu nipošto na tebe, vjerujem u majčinski instinkt koji se kod tebe pokazao ispravnim.
Mislila sam na sve veći trend na zapadu koji se polako približava i nama, gdje se može skoro pa govoriti o trendu elektivnog carskog.

----------


## sorciere

pa naravno da ne shvaćam krivo   :Grin:   .  ovdje se radi o razmjeni mišljenja... neka su potkrijepljena argumentima, neka nisu - pa se o njima malo više razgovara. 

kod nas elektivni nije tako raširena pojava, ali se u tu kategoriju vrlo često svrstavaju i oni gdje postoji takozvana "nemedicinska" indikacija - tj. ogroman strah od prirodnog poroda. a za mene je to medicinska indikacija. doživjeti porod kao veliki stres i nešto strašno (a ne kao rađanje novog života) - nije humano. 

ženi treba omogućiti porod na onaj način za koji je ona *spremna*. a kad je u pitanju novi život - onda me ne zanima da li je zdravstvo bogato ili siromašno   :Wink:   . 

ja sam se zgrozila na priču žene koja je uspjela dobiti elektivni carski, na dan kad je ona odlučila. ali ne zbog toga... ona je odabrala dan x - da bi na dan y bila spremna za neke svoje druge aktivnosti - pa da ju ne zasmeta porod baš tada...  :shock:   :Mad:   ... priča bila u novinama...

----------


## sorciere

sad tek vidjeh da si spomenula lijekove za teško bolesnu djecu... 

problem je u tome što se sredstva ne prelijevaju iz jedne u drugu kategoriju. to je kao knjiženje u knjigovodsvu... jedno ide na konto A, drugo na konto B... ako potrošiš manje na A - višak neće biti prebačen na B - već ko zna gdje... nažalost..   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Sonnya

Ma cure, kakav god porod bio, glavno da se bebice rode žive i zdrave!!!   :Kiss:

----------


## Airelle

što se teme tiče, mislim da nije ni odgovorno ni savjesno djevojci davati bilo kakve savjete o tome da li treba da se porodi ovako ili onako! Haaalo cure, pa niste stručne za takvo nešto, meni ne bi palo napamet da sada kažem: nemoj slušati tog doktora, traži ovo mišljenje, zovi ovoga, probaj bilo kako samo da izbjegneš carski  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
Ne mogu da vjerujem dokle može da ide nečija samouvjerenost i neozbiljnost! 
Doktor će odlučiti kako će se ona poroditi i kraj priče (osim ako je neko od vas nije pregledao, pa sada može da joj da savjet). Uostalom, ne kontam zašto se takvo pitanje uopšte ovdje i postavlja   :Rolling Eyes:  
Sorry svima, bez uvrede, ali zaista mi se digao pritisak   :Mad:  Ok je biti pobornik nečega, ali nisu sada svi glupi a samo vi pametni   :Rolling Eyes:  
I da, postoje žene kojima je carski jedini izbor i o tome je glupo uopšte i polemisati! I da, postoje i žene kojima je carski izbor, no što to vama ima da smeta?! Neka se svako porađa kako mu je drago, nemam ništa protiv!
A što se tiče rizika, oba načina poroda nose svoje rizike i ko ste to vi da kažete koji je veći a koji je manji?!

----------


## sorciere

> Doktor će odlučiti kako će se ona poroditi i kraj priče


visok pritisak šteti zdravlju   :Grin:  . 

kad nas doktori prestanu tretirati kao inkubatore, neće biti ovakvih dilema. 

svaka žena odlučuje za sebe, i treba se izboriti za ono što želi.

----------


## Airelle

> Airelle prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Doktor će odlučiti kako će se ona poroditi i kraj priče
> 
> 
> visok pritisak šteti zdravlju   . 
> 
> kad nas doktori prestanu tretirati kao inkubatore, neće biti ovakvih dilema. 
> ...


OK, to mi zvuči kao ona sekta koja neće da prima krv   :Rolling Eyes:  
Jedno je kada je žena zdrava a nešto sasvim drugo je kada ima zdravstvenih problema, e tu nema priče, tj. tu je kraj svake bespotrebne priče (osim ako naravno ti nisi doktorica i ako je nisi ti lično pregledala, pa možeš dati svoje mišljenje   :Wink:  ).
Kako god, toj djevojci/ženi neka je sretno, ali nažalost mislim da joj je jasno da nema baš mnogo izbora   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> ali nažalost mislim da joj je jasno da nema baš mnogo izbora


da je nisi ti pregledala  :Wink:  ?

----------


## Romina

Ja sam čisti primjer da se carski rez može pretvoriti u horor...mislila sam da je to rutinska operacija,i da nema šanse da bilo šta krene po krivom.Kad bih mogla birati njega sigurno ne bih izabrala.

----------


## Airelle

> ali nažalost mislim da joj je jasno da nema baš mnogo izbora
> 			
> 		
> 
> da je nisi ti pregledala  ?


Ja nisam, ali doktori jesu   :Rolling Eyes:  
Pozdrav svim "doktoricama"  8)   :Wink:

----------


## mamma Juanita

ako si pažljivo čitala, mogla si primijetiti da se ni ti njeni doktori nisu unisono složili šta je bolje, pa otud i njena dilema, doktorice  :Wink:  .

----------


## puros

> Meni je carski ostao u više nego lijepom sjećanju. Najvažnije mi je bilo da beba bude čim prije "van" jer me užasno bilo strah eventualnih komplikacija na samom porodu koje mogu oštetiti dijete za cijeli život.
> Pušteni smo doma nakon 5 dana i nikakva pomoć mi nije trebala. Očekivala sam puno veće bolove i teži oporavak, al valjda je navala adrenalina sve to riješila na najbolji mogući način.


potpisujem. i još dodajem da potpisujem i sorciere. ljutili se vi ili ne: i ja sam stekla puno puta dojam da je carski užas i da smo mi manjevrijedne majke. ne sjećam se tko je što napisao, ali znam da sam se tako osjećala. 
mamazika, mogu li znati zašto si ti ležala par tjedana jer ja sam 10.dan vozila auto, kupala dijete, sređivala kuću itd. i od tad me ništa nikad nije zaboljelo, ni kralježnica ni rez. eto!!!!

----------


## puros

> Felix prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a sto ako se pojavi hitni slucaj, ili dva, dok su narucene operacije u tijeku?
> 
> 
> a kolika je vjerojatnost da se to dogodi? koliko takvih slučajeva poznaješ? btw - carski ne traju 3 sata.


ja sam išla na spinalni i ušla sam u 9.30, a izašla malo prije 11.

----------


## puros

ima nekoliko je na tv-u (ne sjećam se koja emisija, a ni kad je bilo) bilo sve za i protiv carskog-napisana tablica. i sjećam se da je zaključak bio da je carski bolji za bebu, ali lošiji za majku, a vaginalni obratno. i znam da je rečeno da jako zavisi koliko je koji dr stručan za carski jer da i o tome ovisi sve o mogućim komplikacijama.

----------


## leonisa

> ja sam išla na spinalni i ušla sam u 9.30, a izašla malo prije 11.


pa to je dugo.... ja sam usla u 10:10, Lea je rodjena u 10:30, a u 11:00 sam vec bila u sok sobi i vadili su mi krv za profil u 11. i jos je bilo mjesta nesporazumu oko anestezije (ipak je bila spinalna na kraju)

----------


## Vodenjak

A ja sam pak ušla u 21:15, a izašla u 23:15. Meni se isto činilo predugo, ali znam da je "namjerno" rađeno polako.

----------


## VedranaV

> ima nekoliko je na tv-u (ne sjećam se koja emisija, a ni kad je bilo) bilo sve za i protiv carskog-napisana tablica. i sjećam se da je zaključak bio da je carski bolji za bebu, ali lošiji za majku, a vaginalni obratno. i znam da je rečeno da jako zavisi koliko je koji dr stručan za carski jer da i o tome ovisi sve o mogućim komplikacijama.


VedranaV (sarkastično): Da, da, to je bila emisija u kojoj su vrlo temeljito obradili temu (kraj sarkastičnog). Sjećam se toga. Koliko je bilo - četiri komplikacije carskog i četiri komplikacije vaginalnog od kojih su neke komplikacije zbog interveniranja, a ne komplikacije vaginalnog poroda kao takvog. S jedne i druge strane. Pa vaga.

----------


## Airelle

> ako si pažljivo čitala, mogla si primijetiti da se ni ti njeni doktori nisu unisono složili šta je bolje, pa otud i njena dilema, doktorice  .


Pa oni su pravi doktori   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## Poslid

> i... i sjećam se da je zaključak bio da je carski bolji za bebu, ali lošiji za majku, a vaginalni obratno. ..


Uff, koja je ovo glupost. Svakoga tko izjavi ovako nešto, trebalo bi zatvoriti. Carski je *JAKO LOŠ* za bebu, jer beba ne uspije izlučiti svoj dio hormona koji su sastavni dio procesa poroda, pa nakon toga može imati jako puno posljedica - najčešće s dišnim putevima.

----------


## mamma Juanita

ne da mi se više puno pisati i odgovarati na optužbe, al' eto, još jednom ću ponoviti pa vi vidite:

 carski rez može biti pravi dar s neba, i za majku i za dijete, kada je potreban, što znači kada postoje medicinske indikacije za njega ili kada je poštednija opcija za majku ili bebu (a uzimam u obzir da tu može spadati i majčin preveliki strah od vag. poroda, za sebe ili bebu).




> ljutile se vi ili ne: i ja sam stekla puno puta dojam da je carski užas i da smo mi manjevrijedne majke. ne sjećam se tko je što napisao, ali znam da sam se tako osjećala.


nitko nikada od nas u Rodi nije rekao ( a bome ja to nikad ne bi ni pomislila!) da su majke koje rode na carski manje vrijedne mame. 
pa to bi bilo apsurdno! 
otkud ja mogu znati da se recimo to meni 100% ne može desiti ako rodim još koje dijete?!!
kad sam planirala svoj 2. porod, na početku trudnoće mi je 1. plan bio Rijeka, ali sam u glavi imala alternativu ako iz nekog opravdanog razloga bude carski rez- da odem u Petrovu (jer je jedna pozitivna stvar u Petrovoj što "carice" imaju rooming-in, tj. stalno bebu uza se).
neki dan je moja draga prijateljica-trudnica bila u takvom paničnom stanju da mi se činilo da bi za nju c.r. možda zaista bio najbolji izbor.

puros, ako si se ti tako osjećala, žao mi je, ali možda to znači  da imaš neriješene osjećaje sama sa sobom.
ajmo malo pazit šta pričamo, pogotovo kad optužujemo druge.

jedino što se trudimo je pokazati da je vaginalni porod *generalno gledano* sigurnija opcija i za majku i za bebu, da ima manje rizike od poroda carskim rezom.
što uopće ne znači da ne postoje opravdani izuzeci.
i to je mišljenje ginekologa, barem još uvijek za sad...mada kako je krenulo možda s vremenom većina žene bude rađala tako (trenutačno-SAD 25%, Brazil oko 50%...)
i to ne znači da automatski optužujem bilo koju mamu koja ide na carski.

kako god, molim da nas se ne karakterizira tako crno-bijelo.

----------


## puros

mama juanita, zaista ne optužujem nikoga- pa koga bih mogla optužiti? ja vjerujem da nitko to nije namjerno implicirao, ali ja sam cijelo vrijeme znala da mi je carski ok opcija i jedina prava za mene što je i ispalo kao točno na kraju. i bila sam zadovoljna 100% dok nisam čitajući neke postove osjetila neke stvari. a kad sam izjavila da je carski za mene ok i da bih ga ponovila sjećam se da je bilo burnih reakcija. i od onda sam sebe doživljavala jedno vrijeme kao netko tko je trebao ići na vaginalni porod i inzistirati na tome jer je to ipak priroda. a onda sam sebi potvrdila da je carski bio ok za mene i da se tako ne smijem osjećat jer da nisam učinila ništa loše, dapače. ja sama nikad ne bih došla na ideju da se osjećam kako sam se osjećala da nisam čitala sve što je tada bilo napisano. opet ponavljam, ne znam tko i što, ali znam da me je to koštalo živaca. u biti ovdje i sorciere govori slično kao ja  i vjerujem da ima još majki koje su se u jednom trenutku osjetile kao i ja. ovo sad nije atak na nikoga jer nema na koga biti budući vjerujem da nitko ništa nije govorio namjerno već iz svog uvjerenja. jednostavno su se tako stvari posložile. a ja sam jedna od onih koja može samo do groba biti zahvalna forumu roda jer mi je život puuuuno lakši od kad sam tu. vjerojatno je sve u mojoj glavi, ali ipak... jednako sam tako uvjerena da nije bilo Boga dragoga i rode da ja ne bih nikada ni ostvarila trudnoću, a kamoli je sretno iznjela. ni to nije racionalno, ali se tako osjećam. ne znam hoćeš li me razumjeti, ali eto pokušala sam objasniti...pusa.

----------


## leonisa

ja sam bogu zahvalna na indikacijama zbog kojih sam morala na carski (placenta praevia-iako marginalis pa se razmisljalo i o vaginalnom, pogotovo kad mi je sluzni cep dao put pod noge) jer kad mi je na djecjoj viziti pedijatrica rekla da je Lea bila omotana pupcanom vrpcom ali da nema razloga za brigu jer je bio carski i da bi bila druga prica da je bio vaginalni, potvrdili su se moji najveci strahovi i jos jednom sam dokazala sebi koliko intuicija moze biti jaka i tocna.
majka je majka kako god rodila. i ne osjecam se "manje vrijednom" zbog toga sto je izasla nesto sjevernije. zaplakala sam s njom prvi plac, vidjela je, pomirisala, obratila joj se (nisam je jedino dotaknula, ali ko da jesam...) i danas je drzim u narucju i volim je isto onoliko koliko i majka koja je rodila vaginalno. 
bitno je da majka rodi zdravo dijete i pri tome zadrzi i ocuva svoje zdravlje jer je bebi takva potrebna, bez obzira na nacin poroda (znam puno cura/zena koje su forsirale vaginalni pa su se izmucile te su bebe od 4kg zavrsavale u inkubatoru od iscrpljenosti ili se pak majke nisu oporavile ni mjesec dana od poroda. ) za svaku zenu individualno procijeniti koji je porod za nju i dijete bolji, mudriji i sigurniji izbor.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> za svaku zenu individualno procijeniti koji je porod za nju i dijete bolji, mudriji i sigurniji izbor.


s ovim ću se uvijek složiti.

----------


## Zorana

A valjalo bi mozda i analizirati sve te vaginalne porode u kojima su se bebe i zene toliko namucile. Cisto statistike radi. DA vidimo gdje je to priroda zakazala. A gdje se problem stvorio uplitanjem bolnickog personala tamo gdje je to bilo totalno nepotrebno.

----------


## VedranaV

Ma ne znam baš. Možda samo ako neka žena baš ima potrebu za analiziranjem vlastitog poroda, inače mi se to više čini kao kopanje po starim ranama.

----------


## mamazika

Zorana, baš sam htjela naglasiti carske koji su nastali zbog komplikacija uzrokovanih intervencijama, tipa prestanak otvaranja i pad otkucaja pod prejakim dripom i sl. Mislim da na ovom forumu najviše režimo na te carske... koji nikom nisu trebali. Osim možda doktoru da stigne na ručak.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Ma ne znam baš. Možda samo ako neka žena baš ima potrebu za analiziranjem vlastitog poroda, inače mi se to više čini kao kopanje po starim ranama.


 pod uvjetom da to sama žena želi, ne vidim ništa loše u tome, dapače.
ako u naprijed zna da želi iz toga nešto naučiti, a ne si predbacivati.
meni se isto ne sviđa kad se tako lako neke stvari okarakterizira kao "failure to progress", "mučenje"  ili sl. a da se ništa ne kaže o pozadini, kako je uopće do toga došlo.

----------


## Nina

I ja sam prije mjesec i pol rodila neplanirano na carski.
To me toliko pogodilo jer sam silno zeljela normalno rodit i nikako se jos uvijek ne mogu pomirit s tim. Znam,najvaznije je da smo i beba i ja dobro,ali...tako se osjecam.Kao da sam zakazala kao zena i majka   :Sad:

----------


## Romina

I meni je koma kad se sjetim carskog i 27 sati razdvojenosti  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Poslid

> Zorana, baš sam htjela naglasiti carske koji su nastali zbog komplikacija uzrokovanih intervencijama, tipa prestanak otvaranja i pad otkucaja pod prejakim dripom i sl. Mislim da na ovom forumu najviše režimo na te carske... koji nikom nisu trebali. Osim možda doktoru da stigne na ručak.


Evo vam moje priče, gdje su carski rezovi uzrokovani upravo time.
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...914&highlight=

----------


## Sanjica

Moja najveća želja bi bila vratiti vrijeme natrag - i napraviti drugačije, suprotstaviti se, otići doma, da sam znala onda što sada znam... Ali, iz nekog razloga moralo je valjda biti baš tako... Ja nosim posljedicu svog poroda kao bolesno  dijete za cijeli život, da me nisu stavili na indukciju, da me nisu pacali cijeli dan, da nisu vacuum, da nisu oživljavali.... Pa kad su me već pacali cijeli dan i mučili, kad su vidjeli da ne ide, da su bar na carski...
Tako možemo unedogled. A mene te misli izluđuju, ne volim se sjećati, samo sam iz tog iskustva izvukla opomenu i oprez  za sljedeće porode.

I mogla bi biti jako žalosna svaki dan, jer mi dijete nije zdravo i nikada neće biti. Al nisam žalosna, samo ponekad. Odem na  Potpomognutu oplodnju i Posvajanje djece, samo čitam, ne usudim se javiti jer ne znam šta bi rekla.
Shvatim da bi njima i moja bolesna kći bila blagoslov života.

Onda se vratim na ovakve priče i više mi se ne čini tako strašno pamtiti ružne strane poroda, osobito ako su u konačnici dobro završile.

Neka nam ružna  sjećanja posluže samo u borbi za bolje sutra i dostojanstvenije rađanje svih trudnica koje dolaze,  vaših kćeri (o, tako bi rado ovdje napisala:naših kćeri)  i svih ostalih žena koje će rađati u našim bolnicama ikada. 

 :Love:

----------


## mamma Juanita

Sanjice  :Heart:

----------


## Zorana

:Love:

----------


## dolega

sanjice  :Love:  

koliko god sam za prirodni porod toliko mislim da sam prvi put ipak trebala na carski.drago mi je naravno da je sve dobro završilo,ali mislim da su se previše igrali životom moga djeteta.
16 h ležanja u boksu s trudovima uz dodatak dripa jer se nisam otvarala,
ručno otvaranje na silu...
uspjela sam se otvoriti  7 prstiju i tad je beba počela gubiti kisik-bilo je kasno za carski i počelo je skakanje po mom trbuhu,tiskanje i izvlačenje bebe van.
bio je plav (apgar čudom 9/10ne znam na koju foru) s pupčanom vrpcom tri put omotanom oko vrata.počeo je plakati nakon par minuta koje su mi se činile kao vječnost,te nakon toga ostao bez kisika.
kad se sjetim što se moglo desiti,pozli mi.

----------

